# CBO Exam - level of difficulty?



## Code Neophyte (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm going to try to cram in both modules of the CBO exam before the year's end (been procrastinating and want to do the tech. test under the '06 codes).  Compared to B1, 2, or 3, how would you compare the difficulty of either module of this certification exam?


----------



## Bryan Holland (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

I just took the B3 - Building Plans Examiners test this past Saturday and found it to be on par if not a little more difficult than the CBO tech exam.  I found the B3 exam to be only slightly harder than the B2.  However, I did use just about all the alloted time for the CBO technical exam / B2 and had more than an hour left for the B3.  I did not find the CBO legal exam all that hard, but I did read ALL the referenced materials and used them for the exam.


----------



## knockadse (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

I didn't take the Technology Module... Took the long way by getting my combination inspector cert.

The legal/management test was the most challenging (but not the most difficult) test I have taken for two reasons:

1)The amount of time that you have for each question is short ( a little over a minute ). If you try to look up the answer to every question you will be fighting the clock the entire test.

2) It is not immediately apparent which reference material the answer is located in. It is possible to waste a good amount of time looking in book that doesn't even contain the answer.

I believe my passing this test was directly related to taking the time to read all of the reference materials completely. Many of the concepts covered in the books are easy to remember and you won't have to search the references for the answer. If you are 80% certain that you know the right answer don't take the time to look it up.

Good Luck


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

What materials do you need to study for these two exams?

What materials can you bring into the test room for these two exams?


----------



## Code Neophyte (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

O.K.  Passed Legal & Management module this morning.  Now to the fun part.  I have basically no background in MPE, so what are my chances of limping through the technical test with that weakness?  I have all of the building cert.s, including plans examiner - just very weak in those other areas.  It's my understanding that the _intent_ of this certification is the ability to understand general principles and concepts, but not proficiency in any area.  Can I safely "wing it"  on the NEC, IPMC, and IFGC questions?


----------



## Mule (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

I don't know if you can "safely wing it", but if you are good at calculations, you could "unsafely wing it"! :shock:


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Well, I'm happy to report that I passed the technology module and am now a full-fledged CBO - or CBCO, to be exact.  I have gained more knowledge from this board (and its predecessor) than in any study guide published by the "'ole cow".  I owe a debt of gratitude to you all.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Congratulations


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Congrats!!! Excellent news.


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Congrats.

We need a 'happy feet' smiley.


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Here ya go...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Code Neophyte,

Congratulations; Wonderful News.     

Thank you for sharing your good news,

Uncle Bob


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

C.N.  Congratulations and a big pat on the back, to you!    Maybe it's time you think of changing your user name...?


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Congratulations, Code Neo! What's next?

GPE


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Thank you all for your congratulations - it means a lot coming from you folks.

Terre:   I thought about changing my username, but as I read the discussions on this board, I'm keenly aware that I still have much to learn (and hopefully, always will!).  I think I'll keep it for now.

GPE:  I still need Accessibility Plans Examiner, IECC, and probably Zoning, to start.  Not sure I'm ready for the other disciplines, as that is not where my background lies.


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Congratulations to you C.N.  !   or should we now say "Code Neophtye, C.B.O." ? 

.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

C.N. Congratulations, I will be taking the technology half next week, if you have any tips that might help i sure would appreciate it. Thanks Chad


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Thanks again, all.

Chad:  I wish I had some more specific advice for you, but there really weren't any "surprises" - everything was straightforward and in accordance with the exam outline as published in the Exam Bulletin.  As others said on the "old board", the plans issued were awful, but fortunately, not an inordinate number of questions came from the drawings.  It was just a challenge to shift gears so many times in the course of the exam from one code to another.  I used all but a minute or two of my allotted time.

Good luck to you!  Let us know how you did!


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

C.N. Thanks, i was looking forward to you going over questions 1-75 with me. Just kidding. I took the Plans Examiner test last year and did well on it, so i guess i am asking if the level of difficulty is about the same. I do agree that the plans that they gave me to use were awful. Thanks Chad


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

I would say the Tech. exam is comparable to the Plans Examiner (took it a couple of years ago), the biggest exception being the number of code texts from which the questions are drawn.  At least for my exam - and I'm sure they have many different questions in the pool to draw from - I did not need the "Flood-Resistant Design" manual that _no one_ - including any of the A/E firms around here (and we are most definitely in a flood-prone region) - had.  Again, the challenge comes down to time management.  The more you know about the MEP-derived questions, the less challenging it will be.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Well i scored a 70%, not good enough. In my own defense, i did drive 5 hours one way and then took the exam and drove home.  What a long day. Oh and during the exam i realized that i forgot the ansi standard, the fire code and the electrical code books in my office, nice huh. Chad


----------



## Mule (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Sorry Chad! Hang in there buddy! You'll get it next time!


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Wow what a tough crowd we have here, thanks Mule for being the only one to show me some sympathy, just an update i retook the exam yesterday and passed. It helps to bring all the required material. Chad


----------



## Mule (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Good job!!! Funny how much easier it is with the correct materials huh?

Also.......don't know if anybody has welcomed you here but Welcome!


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Thanks Mule. chad


----------



## pyrguy (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Congrats on passing.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Congratulations and welcome, Chad!

GPE


----------



## north star (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

*Congratulations on passing the CBO exam!   *  *   ...and welcome to The Code Forum.*

*Did you actually use all of the books listed in the Candidate Exam Booklet?*

*Have you also passed the Legal aspects part of it?   Are you now a CBO?*


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

north star, i still have to take the legal portian of the exam, i wanted to break it up. Two hours is about all i can take at one time. Yes i pretty much used all of the ten books. chad


----------



## vegas paul (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Congratulations, Chad - the legal portion isn't too bad, most of the answers come from one of the reference books, although I can't remember its name.  I borrowed the legal books so I didn't need to buy all of them, but perhaps somebody else can remember the name of the primary reference.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Chad,

Congratulations.   

The legal aspects part has a lot of "common" sense answers; so just be calm and use your good judgement; but, don't forget the books.    

Uncle Bob


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: CBO Exam - level of difficulty?

Thanks uncle bob, the books were the first things i put in my truck this time. chad


----------

